# Reflections at a sailing race.



## littleowl (Aug 23, 2015)

Almost windless day.At the sailing club.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful pics. I love to sail.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice pics Littleowl....there's a reflection photo thread  started by SB here  ...   https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/1991-Reflection-Photos           if you'd like to add yours..


----------



## littleowl (Aug 23, 2015)

I have some on that site.


----------



## Lara (Aug 23, 2015)

little owl...Beautiful! I really like the one where the allow is reflecting in the water. All are so peaceful to look at.


----------



## muffin (Aug 23, 2015)

Great pictures, love those reflections


----------

